# Recurring canine colitis?



## AnnieBert (5 mo ago)

Bertie has always had a strong digestive system but about 6 weeks ago he had an attack of colitis, couldn't poo and when he did it was mucous like with some blood. Vet gave antibiotics, an injection to reduce bowel inflammation and then paste to add to food to 'bind' him. He recovered and then after 10 days or so another attack, then a repeat so 3 bouts of this so far. Faecal sample test has come back negative. Feeding him bland diet, rice and chicken. But help! Anyone else have experience of this. Very worried about him as feel problem is starting once again ie 4th time. Thank you for any help.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Molly has had pancreatitis for years and now also has IBD. 

My first advice would be to change food if you have not already. Changing both carb and protein sources gives you best chance of success and keep fat levels down as that can also help. 

Just off out but happy to waffle more if it is useful


----------



## AnnieBert (5 mo ago)

Thank you very much for your reply. I've seen your other posts in the forum. 
It's hard to know what to feed Bertie. Tail.com where I get his food suggests only kibble, whereas vet says no kibble!

I've been giving him white rice, chicken and a little bit of dried insect kibble as someone told me that it was good for gut health. He seems to be on the mend but I dread a relapse. Any more useful waffle would be much appreciated!!
Thanks again,
AnneBert


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

My other dog was being sick around once a week which was far too frequent for my liking although no other sign of illness and I switched the wet part of her food to tinned original chappie which is quite a bland food and she has been much better since then.

Unfortunately we have found for the majority of gastro problems it is a matter of trial and error to work out what is going to suit each dog. 

Molly is much more complex but currently doing really well on Different Dog white fish which is based on white fish and sweet potato. Unfortunately she also needs steroids to keep her well but has done pretty well with this combination for months now which was unheard of for her. If you want to try Different Dog you can get 50% of with code WAGNTRAINCC50


----------

